# AMH???



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi im hoping someone can help me as ive finally just had a call from my hospital with my amh results i called yesterday but was told the consultant had to get back to me as the figure meant nothing by itself...i chased again today and then a nurse called and said its 6.04 and i had to fight for any other info as they said i would need to see the dr, the nurse then said it showed a lower fertility but it really depends on other things too and to not read much into it.
She said i had to book a private appointment if i wanted to speak to the dr to go over the results, well i dont understand why they even done the test and charged me for it if they werent willing to give me the results properly and now all theyve done is upset me!

Im on my 2ww after a not so good cycle...i had 11 follies but only got one egg (thank god it fertilised and was a text book perfect embie so im told!) its now onboard and i am testing on the 24th.
The dr was shocked that i only had one egg but said it was prob just a bad cycle and he had no reason to think my ovarian reserve was low as my first tx last year got 12 eggs (8 fertilsed)

but what i need to know now is does this result mean i have a poor ovarian reserve? and what otehr factors does teh dr need to look at ? surely a amh test is a amh test and teh result is just that? i need to know the scale of amh so i know where i sit on it...can any of you girls help?   

Im sorry to rant i just wanna post this really quick in the hope i will get soem answers as soon as possible,


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Some hospitals really are [email protected], did they even tell you which scale your AMH was on? As you can see below there are two different scales and depending on which your result was in gives 2 very different readings. Even if it was in the pmol/ml measurement you are not in the bottom 2 brackets it is low but not drastically so. If you do a search on the threads you will find quite a few with details of ladies having successful treatment with low AMH's

Ovarian Fertility Potential pmol/L ng/mL

Optimal Fertility 28.6 - 48.5 4.0 - 6.8
Satisfactory Fertility 15.7 - 28.6 2.2 - 4.0
Low Fertility 2.2 - 15.7 0.3 - 2.2
Very Low / undetectable 0.0 - 2.2 0.0 - 0.3
High Level > 48.5 >6.8

I can't see your signature at the moment but wondrr what your FSH is? It may be that you need to move to a clinic that is more specialised in dealing with ladies with low ovarian reserve and will use different stimming proptocols to get better results (it is quite unusual to have so many empty follicles), the ARGC (if your FSH is 10 or below) and the Lister are 2 clinic sin London that specialise in low Ovarian reserve.

Hope this helps a little but please have a look round or search for threads with AMH in them and you will see lots of ladies in the same position you are in.

Please don't give up.


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Thank you for your quick response, i appreciate you taking the time to help me!

I am concerned as they say i have pcos (no symptoms) so amh for pcos is supposed to be higher! so my mind is now wondering if the 6.04 would actually be lower if i never had pcos then would that mean i really do have a very very very low amh?

I have been really troubled by the fact that i only got one egg from 11 follies, the dr said is was very unusual but he also said eggs grow in cahoots(?) i think thats how u say it...and some cycles you unfortunatly hit a cahoot that only has a few eggs in and if you were to do it a different month u would get a different response,  he said he trusted the lady doing ec as she had been there a year and normally gets eggs on ec (wtf?) and ive been worrying they messed up but was trying to destress due to et but now this result has bought it all up again...

if a woman has a low amh then does she produce empty follicles or just very few follicles?

I just can not believe the dr wont even call me to discuss the result, im so angry-its like i have to wait to see if its worked and if it hasnt then we can look at results...i mean thatll take ages! how am i supposed to wait that long? dp is bloody useless and if i wasnt on 2ww id have opened a bottle of wine right now to destress. decaff tea it is.


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Summer - the way I understand it is AMH suggests low reserves of eggs but this also usually then relates back to low numbers of follicles. Which clinic are you with? Did you have an AFC (antral follicle count) done at the start of your TX? Did you have any blood tests done while you were stimming?

Let's hope that at the end of this 2WW you get a BFP and then you won't have to worry about AMH results.     

Please try to put the AMH thing to one side until after this cycle has reached it's conclusion, you need to be stress free and resting up to give that embryo the best chance of sticking around.


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Thank you thank you thank you   

Im at chelsea and Westminster

I had a scan on day 2 of cycle and then started on stimms, scan seemed to be fine as they said it was all ok and ready to go...not sure if this was the follical count you are talking about?
I have not had any bloods done during tx, do you normally?

It was obvious from the scans i wasnt responding very well but they refused to put up my drugs (i only saw nurses not dr after each scan) they said the dr said just to continue but i felt different from last cycle like it wasnt working well, lack of twinges n bloating (i was on long last time n short this time) and told them so, i asked for higher dose and finally after another scan they upped the dose of gonal f but i spose it was too late.
Im not looking to blame anyone but this whole tx it hasnt felt right and only getting one egg from 11 really blew me away, im just really wanting some answers, im not sure thats too much to ask for from my clinic?

...im just so pleased to have a embie on board after everything and im not giving up on him...trying to destress..breath in n breath out...in....out


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Summer Im with the Chelsea and westminster too.  
Ive just had my AMH done and it's 1.78    Im so upset as I had to chase them up several times for the results.  I just wonder why they didnt do it from the 1st cycle.  Im doing another cycle in November and going back on gonal f.  I feel im pushing them to get gestone,clexane let alone bloods done whilst stimming.  Im not sure the lady who does the egg retrival is very good as I only got 6 eggs out of 13 follicles.  Yet the 1st time is it was done by Dr Taylor and I got 5 eggs out of 6 follies?  I will be paying this time round and wonder if they will allow us to choose consultants.  
Anyway, I hope your cycle is successful this time round and dont worry much about the AMH.  To give then credit( Chelsea) Ive seen  three or 4 people with BFP'S within the last 2 months on this site.  You are next in line


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks for your response, im really pleased to hear from a fellow c&w patient.
I am really intrigued by your thoughts on the female dr, was this the asian lady?
Last cycle Dr nikolow (wrong spelling) done my ec and i got 12 eggs from 15 follicles.
I did have a meeting with the dr over the results but i dont really have a amswer that sits well with me...im still questioning it.
On the day of transfer i already had in my mind that if the female dr was there to do my et then i would say no and demand another dr, not that im 100% sure she messed up but i have my doubts about her.

Did you think she messed up before you read my post?

im told its very unusual to only get 1 egg from 11 follies and if other people are getting similar results from her then something is obviously not right.

Im sorry to hear your amh is on the low side too and sorry to hear you had to chase them for it! me too!   
you got a good response from the stimms tho so that was good!   
Im pretty sure you will be able to chose ya consultant now your paying, infact i would ensure that was the case before handing over my cash! 
is there a thread for cnw ladies? ive not met anyone else from there!
Good luck for november...i hope its your cycle!


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

To be honest with you I think she messed up. Im saying this quite bitterly and know she is quite new.  Im seriously going to  ask for a different donb this time.  They said it initially thay they expected more eggs and wonder what went wrong.  I could be paranoid but prefer the male doctor really.  Most of the girls I know with BFP dealt with him.  The Asian doc is lovely but nice aint good enough if I cant get a good crop.
I really dont know whether to complain as me DH says Im too demanding   . Sorry but if we are paying 6k, then I want good service from someone qualified and experienced to do this.

I cannot believe we have the same doubts hehe 

I will p.m you where most of the c and w girls are xxx

Not long till u test


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Its worrying that youve had the same thoughts as me about the dr, i questioned it in my mind that she had messed up but was trying to put it in the back of my mind.
What have other ff's said about your 6/13  ratio, did people think this was unusual?
have any of the girls on c n w thread had a bad outcome with this lady dr?
Ive been told 1/11 is very unusual and if i was a poor responder then i just wouldnt have had follies so it make sme question...

I want to dig a little deeper into this....  

ps send me cnw link xxx

I am so nervous thsi week, im day 7 and pooping it...i must have gone to the loo 10 time so far today worrying...  
Drives me crazy !


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

did i say i meant 20 minimum....i had 10 trips to the loo by midday!


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

hey summer ive pmed u the details. dont worry hun. Remember u have a lovely embie inside u.


----------

